# Ace vs Obelisk the Tormentor.



## shade0180 (Jul 3, 2013)

Ace(One Piece) vs Obelisk the Tormentor
Rule: Obelisk has CoA and He knows how to use it. 
Scenario 1: Speed equal
Scenario 2: Ace is facing injured pre-skip Luffy while Obelisk is at his Back.


----------



## Ashi (Jul 3, 2013)

Ace takes 4000 damage


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 3, 2013)




----------



## trance (Jul 3, 2013)

Fire Fist vs. Fist of Fury. 

I doubt Entei would hurt Obelisk...


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 3, 2013)

Lol, sounds like Fist of Fury might ... do something.


----------



## Adamant soul (Jul 3, 2013)

This guy comes in and schools all these bitches in the art of throwing a punch, ABSOLUTE POWER FORCE!

PS FIST OF FURY!


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 3, 2013)

Ace takes the fist like a good boy


----------



## BMC1994 (Jul 3, 2013)

Ace should still take it. Hes more versatile. Where as obelisk can only punch stuff. Aces fire fist already takes out huge ships. Let alone stuff like entei.


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 3, 2013)

Actually Obelisk is capable of producing powerful energy blasts.


----------



## Toriko (Jul 3, 2013)

Didn't some fodder monster blow up the moon in season one? Obelisk punches Ace into nothing in that case.


----------



## Qinglong (Jul 3, 2013)

If that happened in Duelist Kingdom forget it happened

If not then Idk since I've never heard of that


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jul 3, 2013)

Toriko said:


> Didn't some fodder monster blow up the moon in season one? Obelisk punches Ace into nothing in that case.



Some fodder destroyed a moon that was about the size of a large boulder. That doesn't even come close to counting.


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 3, 2013)

Obelisk can fly also. :3


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 3, 2013)

Marco says that it's his sickness.

Starting fro 9:45

We see that Obelisk can use long range attacks and fly as extremely fast speeds.

Also from this video we can see that the Pharaoh is traveling as light. So lightspeed Atem?


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jul 3, 2013)

Pretty sure Obelisk just squishes Ace into paste.


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 3, 2013)

_Forget WB, you can call me pops._



_Now who's yo daddy?!_


----------



## Sablés (Jul 3, 2013)

lolace gets fisted as always.


----------



## Ashi (Jul 3, 2013)

Adamant soul said:


> This guy comes in and schools all these bitches in the art of throwing a punch, ABSOLUTE POWER FORCE!
> 
> PS FIST OF FURY!



4000 ATK > 3000 ATK

and obelisk can destriy all your monsters in one turn gg


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 3, 2013)

TensaZangetsu10 said:


> 4000 ATK > 3000 ATK
> 
> and obelisk can destriy all your monsters in one turn gg



While it is true that Obelisk's attack is higher than Red Dragon Archfiend, Obelisk requires two or more monsters to use its effect, and then it can't attack. :3

But yeah, Obelisk is a very powerful thing. Elemental Suppressor Dragon Ruler decks used to side them.


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Jul 3, 2013)

Marco says that it's his sickness.
Infinite attack, people.
Can't be added or subtracted.


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 3, 2013)

^ 





> Also! Your "God" and my "Wicked God" are both on different places on the God rankings!





Wonder if that is really a thing.


----------



## Adamant soul (Jul 3, 2013)

TensaZangetsu10 said:


> 4000 ATK > 3000 ATK
> 
> and obelisk can destriy all your monsters in one turn gg



Actually ignoring gameplay mechanics and focusing on feats/powerscaling, Red demon's and Obelisk should be in the same ball park at least

>Blue Eyes fared much better against Zorc than all three Egyptian Gods
>Neos tanked Blue Eyes' White Lightning like nothing
>Stardust Dragon nuked Neos easily
>Red Demon's Dragon is Stardust Dragon's equal


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 3, 2013)

Wait ... when did Neos tank Blue-Eye's White Lightning?

I thought he tanked Malefic Rainbow Dragon's attack.


----------



## Sablés (Jul 3, 2013)

Adamant soul said:


> >Blue Eyes fared much better against Zorc than all three Egyptian Gods



Could easily be attributed to its light-based origins.



> >Neos tanked Blue Eyes' White Lightning like nothing


T'was Rainbow dragon, amigo/


----------



## JoJo (Jul 3, 2013)

>Fist of Fury
>Ace has flash blacks to MF
>


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 3, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> T'was Rainbow dragon, amigo/



To be fair though, Rainbow Dragon seems to have dimensional powers ... creating a portal helping Jaden get back to the real world.



> >Fist of Fury
> >Ace has flash blacks to MF


----------



## Kentakobachi (Jul 4, 2013)

Ace with ease


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 4, 2013)

Please explain why you decided on your decision.


----------



## Ashi (Jul 5, 2013)

Linkofone said:


> Please explain why you decided on your decision.



Cause he doesnt play card games on motorcycles


----------



## shade0180 (Jul 5, 2013)

And your point. Obelisk wasn't even in 5ds.


----------



## Ashi (Jul 5, 2013)

shade0180 said:


> And your point. Obelisk wasn't even in 5ds.


----------



## shade0180 (Jul 5, 2013)

We agree. I don't have an idea what you are doing. But Now I have a reason to neg you..


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 5, 2013)

Gais, we're gonna have a discussion about how powerful Obelisk is. :3


He's this strong.


----------



## Sablés (Jul 5, 2013)

Best ability and moveset of the Gods.


----------



## shade0180 (Jul 5, 2013)

Best ability goes to Slifer. Minus 2000 attack to every monster summoned if the monster atk is lower than 2000 it is destroyed. with 3-4 cards on hand Slifer is almost unbeatable.


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 5, 2013)

shade0180 said:


> Best ability goes to Slifer. Minus 2000 attack to every monster summoned if the monster atk is lower than 2000 it is destroyed. with 3-4 cards on hand Slifer is almost unbeatable.



True ... Although I feel like Obelisk is more solid. 

I mean look at his figure, its godly. Look at his pecks, truly incredible.


----------



## Ashi (Jul 5, 2013)

shade0180 said:


> We agree. I don't have an idea what you are doing. But Now I have a reason to neg you..



That's not very nice... I thought we were friends


----------



## Sablés (Jul 5, 2013)

shade0180 said:


> Best ability goes to Slifer. Minus 2000 attack to every monster summoned if the monster atk is lower than 2000 it is destroyed. with 3-4 cards on hand Slifer is almost unbeatable.


I meant anime. Infinite attack power / immediate 4000 points battle damage.

Srsly, give Obelisk two fodder monsters and it's an insta-win disregarding threatening roar etc.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jul 5, 2013)

Ace loves get fisted doesnt he


----------



## Adamant soul (Jul 5, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> Could easily be attributed to its light-based origins.
> 
> 
> T'was Rainbow dragon, amigo/



Isn't Ra light based and that did little to help him?

Could have sworn I saw Blue Eyes in that scene, I honestly didn't remember Rainbow Dragin. TBF still very impressive given Rainbow Dragon is strong enough to tear holes in dimensions as it battles (Its clash with Armitael opened one big enough to send the whole school back to their dimension) and it still goes with my point. Rainbow has 4000 atk, Neos has 2500 atk and he shrugged off a hit from it but failed to do the same against Stardust.


----------



## Sablés (Jul 5, 2013)

Adamant soul said:


> Isn't Ra light based and that did little to help him?



Quite sure Ra overpowered Zorc until he blotted out the sun, draining it of power. 



> Could have sworn I saw Blue Eyes in that scene, I honestly didn't remember Rainbow Dragin. TBF still very impressive given Rainbow Dragon is strong enough to tear holes in dimensions as it battles (Its clash with Armitael opened one big enough to send the whole school back to their dimension) and it still goes with my point. Rainbow has 4000 atk, Neos has 2500 atk and he shrugged off a hit from it but failed to do the same against Stardust.



Possibly but Blue Eyes was said to be capable of destroying a city correct? Rainbow Dragon and Stardust didn't come close to that.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 5, 2013)

Slifer > Obelisk 

cooler looking, better effect in the card game etc.


----------



## Sablés (Jul 5, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> Slifer > Obelisk
> 
> cooler looking, better effect in the card game etc.



Slifer has the most beast design of any Card, IMO.

animu Obelisk would stomp


----------



## Adamant soul (Jul 5, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> Quite sure Ra overpowered Zorc until he blotted out the sun, draining it of power.
> 
> 
> 
> Possibly but Blue Eyes was said to be capable of destroying a city correct? Rainbow Dragon and Stardust didn't come close to that.



Wasn't that because the other two Gods were helping him though?

Towns/villages, we never saw or heard of her destroying a city. Red Demon's dragon's clash with Thor caused a city-wide earthquake that would have brought the whole city down if the fight had lasted longer. Stardust is equal to RDD.


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 5, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> Quite sure Ra overpowered Zorc until he blotted out the sun, draining it of power.



It was a 3 vs 1, Ra never overpowered Zorc alone.




> Could easily be attributed to its light-based origins.



Doubtful

Diabound using Blue Eyes White Lighting stalemated with Obelisk, Shada senses an incredible strong power within Kisara and states that its "equal to that of the Egyptian gods". Then we have the visual evidence of of Blue Eyes doing more damage to Zorc then any of the Egyptian gods did 3 vs 1.

Its absolute bullshit to say Blue Eyes only did damage because of its light origins.


----------



## Sablés (Jul 5, 2013)

Adamant soul said:


> Wasn't that because the other two Gods were helping him though?



My memory of that fight is sketchy at best considering its been at east 6 years. All I can remember is Ra entering Phoenix mode and knocking Zorc dow.



> Towns/villages, we never saw or heard of her destroying a city. Red Demon's dragon's clash with Thor caused a city-wide earthquake that would have brought the whole city down if the fight had lasted longer. Stardust is equal to RDD.



I've heard some claims of BEWD/Egyptian Gods being stated to bust a City somewhere. A cataclysm created by two opposing forces won't do it here, wasn't that Scar Red Nova?


----------



## Sablés (Jul 5, 2013)

Xiammes said:


> It was a 3 vs 1, Ra never overpowered Zorc alone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A) Got a few problems with this. First you said White Lightning stalemated Obelisk's fist of fury but then he does more damage to Zorc than all 3 Gods combined? Seems horribly inconsistent.

B) How exactly do we quantify "more damage"? Neither of them managed to truly damage Zorc, if we based their battles on visual evidence alone, it looked like Exodia performed the best out of the four by a considerable margin and he's known to be weaker than the Gods.


----------



## shade0180 (Jul 5, 2013)

Exodia is dependent on the Millennium Item users so he could be stronger than BEUD and The Gods.


----------



## Sablés (Jul 5, 2013)

I recall Kaiba (Egypt) saying Exodia matched Zorc but was unable to win due to its weak power source.


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 5, 2013)

> A) Got a few problems with this. First you said White Lightning stalemated Obelisk's fist of fury but then he does more damage to Zorc than all 3 Gods combined? Seems horribly inconsistent.



Possible Diabound isn't capable of the same output as Blue Eyes, the copied attack wasn't as strong as the original. At the very least it puts Blue Eyes at the same level as the Egyptian gods attacks.

Also a stronger Diabound fucked up Sliefer.




> B) How exactly do we quantify "more damage"? Neither of them managed to truly damage Zorc, if we based their battles on visual evidence alone, it looked like Exodia performed the best out of the four by a considerable margin and he's known to be weaker than the Gods.



Blue Eyes blew off Zorcs arm, thats more damage then simple knocking him around or covering him with fire that didn't do jack shit to him.


----------



## shade0180 (Jul 5, 2013)

Isn't it exodia who Blew out Zorc arm and Zorc also blew out Exodia's arm after that?


----------



## Sablés (Jul 5, 2013)

Xiammes said:


> Possible Diabound isn't capable of the same output as Blue Eyes, the copied attack wasn't as strong as the original. At the very least it puts Blue Eyes at the same level as the Egyptian gods attacks.



Was something like that ever stated or even implied? Blue Eyes was always stated to be on par with the Gods; one of Yugi's guardians felt White lightning. With the feats it displayed against Zorc, it should have been a lot more than just equal.





> Blue Eyes blew off Zorcs arm, thats more damage then simple knocking him around or covering him with fire that didn't do jack shit to him.



Yet Zorc goes on to overpower and completely tank Master of Dragon Soldier's strongest attack without a scratch, whose strength should be in a completely different league than a single Blue eyes. Once again, horribly inconsistent.


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 5, 2013)

shade0180 said:


> Isn't it exodia who Blew out Zorc arm and Zorc also blew out Exodia's arm after that?



That was Blue Eyes, Blue Eyes knocked Zorc down then launched a attack at Zorc, Zorc actually tried to block it and got his arm blown off. Exodia got split in half rather casually.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 5, 2013)

Blue Eyes > everything


----------



## Sablés (Jul 5, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> Blue Eyes > everything



Sith Lord

How does he think he can catch up?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 5, 2013)

magina at best will be @ 15,000 by 2020


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 5, 2013)

> Was something like that ever stated or even implied? Blue Eyes was always stated to be on par with the Gods; one of Yugi's guardians felt White lightning. With the feats it displayed against Zorc, it should have been a lot more than just equal.




Nothing ever stated, but the fact that Diabound was fairly fresh and a stronger version of it Diabound cleanly cut through Sliefer _somewhat_ implies it.




> Yet Zorc goes on to overpower and completely tank Master of Dragon Soldier's strongest attack without a scratch, whose strength should be in a completely different league than a single Blue eyes. Once again, horribly inconsistent.



Zorc never overpowered Blue Eyes Ultimate Dragon or Dragon of Master Solider, they stale mated each other in fire power output. Their energy's exploded and Dragon of Master Solider didn't have the durability to survive it.


----------



## Sablés (Jul 5, 2013)

Xiammes said:


> Nothing ever stated, but the fact that Diabound was fairly fresh and a stronger version of it Diabound cleanly cut through Sliefer _somewhat_ implies it.


 Fair enough.




> Zorc never overpowered Blue Eyes Ultimate Dragon or Dragon of Master Solider, they stale mated each other in fire power output. Their energy's exploded and Dragon of Master Solider didn't have the durability to survive it.



Doesn't make sense. A regular Blue eyes is strong enough to blast off Zorc's arm. Apparently BEUD even with a direct hit couldn't scratch Zorc, not even the explosion of MODS did; that's a glaring flaw in the consistency of the battles.


----------



## Imagine (Jul 5, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> magina at best will be @ 15,000 by 2020


I will destroy you.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jul 5, 2013)

Imagine has more rep though.

Rep>posts


----------



## Adamant soul (Jul 5, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> Fair enough.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't remember BEUD actually hitting Zorc, they got into a beam struggle then when Atem came to he summoned BLS and Kaiba fused them for MODS. The energy promptly exploded but I don't remember either of them hitting Zorc directly, BEWD definitely did but that's about it.


----------



## Sablés (Jul 5, 2013)

Adamant soul said:


> I don't remember BEUD actually hitting Zorc, they got into a beam struggle then when Atem came to he summoned BLS and Kaiba fused them for MODS. The energy promptly exploded but I don't remember either of them hitting Zorc directly, BEWD definitely did but that's about it.



I just watched the episode (assuming we're going with anime continuity), BEUD hit Zorc with a direct blast and all it did was push him back a few meters. Zorc was also caught in the same explosion that destroyed MODS so we can't say the energy was mitigated by the clash either.


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 5, 2013)

> Doesn't make sense. A regular Blue eyes is strong enough to blast off Zorc's arm. Apparently BEUD even with a direct hit couldn't scratch Zorc, not even the explosion of MODS did; that's a glaring flaw in the consistency of the battles.



BEUD never made a direct hit, it was Dragon of Master solider that made the direct hit overpowering Zorc. How he survived it? Hell if I know, maybe he actually decided to be serious and put up a defense against it.



> I just watched the episode (assuming we're going with anime continuity), BEUD hit Zorc with a direct blast and all it did was push him back a few meters.



Nevermind then, I guess BEUD did hit him.


----------



## Sablés (Jul 5, 2013)

materialize

8:35+ direct hit


----------



## KingofNone (Jul 5, 2013)

The only reason why Blue-Eyes could hurt Zork is because it's the Ulitmate Light and he's weak to light. When Ra was making the sun he lost a lot of power and almost got killed. If Zork isn't surrounded by darkness to buff him he's screwed against the gods.


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 5, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> *Slifer has the most beast design of any Card*, IMO.
> 
> animu Obelisk would stomp



Not quite sure about that ...

But ... I agree that Obelisk was probably the heavy hitter in the show.


----------



## Mambo (Jul 5, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> Slifer has the most beast design of any Card, IMO.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 5, 2013)

In the anime Priest Seto's father describes Kisara as having power to rival the gods, Ra is the strongest of the three god cards so while Anime Blue eyes may not rival Ra, it could rival the other two.


----------



## KingofNone (Jul 5, 2013)

They also daid that in the manga. Blue-eyes got a whole bunch of hype in the manga. Does Dark Magician also fall under the hype seeing how he killed Diabound which was able to kill Slifer and had it's power at the time.


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 5, 2013)

The first and original Hand Trap. I salute you, Kuriboh.


----------



## PlotHax (Jul 5, 2013)

That littlekuriboh is the best children's trading card to ever be made


----------



## Toriko (Jul 5, 2013)

The card with the best design is Gagagigo.


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 5, 2013)

PlotHax said:


> That littlekuriboh is the best children's trading card to ever be made



Ironically, it wanted to chew Yugi's face off when it met him.



I honestly would agree that Ra is the strongest God card in the series, Obelisk and Slifer are tied.
However, I do believe that Ace stands no chance against Obelisk.



> Now! Open wide and suck on my Obelisk!


----------

